# Borracho Beans



## Raine (Sep 12, 2005)

Borracho Beans

1 lb bag of pinto beans 
2 onions chopped 
3 cloves of garlic chopped 
2 cans of diced tomatoes 
1 cup cilantro 
2 bay leaves 
1 tsp cumin 
1 lb bacon 
2 serrano peppers chopped 
2 jalapenos peppers chopped 
2 cans/bottles beer Celery salt 


Presoak beans overnight with a little sugar 

Put beans in pot with water covering beans..bring to boil 
then reduce to simmer. Add 1 can/bottle beer.   In skillet fry up bacon, remove bacon and add chopped onions, garlic and hot peppers. Cook until limp, not browned. Add to bean mixture. Toss in  tomatoes and the juice, cilantro, celery salt, cumin and bay leaves. Simmer or slow boil for a couple of hours...add second bottle of beer. Cook until beans are plenty soft.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 12, 2005)

oh that sounds good!  love beans!  thanks


----------

